

No one ever said white lives don’t matter - fezz
http://fusion.net/story/184773/zachary-hammond-white-lives-matter/

======
alansmitheebk
I don't think Hammond was asserting that white lives don't matter. He was
correctly pointing out that the media don't see much of a story to sell when
it's a white person on the wrong end of the police officer's gun. As a resut,
this incident is unlikely to generate much public outcry when in fact it
should be viewed within the same context of excessive use of police force
against the citizenry.

The fact that we perceive this differently is an indicator of racial
polarization in our society. This same racial polarization actually protects
the status quo. For, only "liberal" whites get upset when this happens to
African-Americans, and no one cares when it happens to whites. In a society
absent of racial polarization, we'd ALL be outraged. This in turn would
increase the pressure on the politicians to fix the problem.

Clearly the African-American population bears the brunt of police brutality
much more often than the white population. I am not denying that. However, we
should not bifurcate these incidents according to race and practice selective
outrage.

I am not surprised at the author's failure to grasp this point. For, standing
up to a perceived slight against BLM is a better way to impress people with
your politically correct credentials.

